# Im sorry Peter, coasting??????



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Peter

I am embarresed to be here again, but you are such a reassurance to me.

Had another scan today, we dont really have an idea how many follies there are as my ovarys are squashed together.

Oestrogen levels today are 18,200. They were 8,000 2 days ago, this is of course what we were expecting given the large number of follies I have.

My question is Im now coasting, ther is talk of EC being delayed until next Tuesday. Wont my eggs be too old by then?

When do you think the levels will start to drop?

What is the highest you could expect your oestrogen to go?

I have my next blood test on friday now.

Im sorry Peter I just need reassurance again. I will keep reading SueL's posts to try and shut me up.

Thanks again

Lou


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Lou said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I am embarresed to be here again, but you are such a reassurance to me.
> 
> ...


----------

